# The Cook Lawsuit/ A Question?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://blog.taragana.com/n/judge-uphold ... and-82643/

I have 2 questions on the last 2 paragraphs of the article:



> The Ward County land was donated to Crosslands, and thus was not subject to the law's review process, Bekken concluded. The 528 acres of Griggs County land included 267 acres of wetlands and 261 acres of adjacent property that Crosslands could justify keeping to support wetlands management, the judge concluded.
> 
> Stenehjem had argued Crosslands had no right to keep the 261 Griggs County acres without the governor's approval. That part of Bekken's ruling "is a problem," Stenehjem said. "It may open up a rather wide hole in our anti-corporate farming statute."


If donated land is not subject to the panel review, cannot any donor now gift land to a non-profit organization? And probably take the tax deduction?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

According to a landowner I know well in Kidder county it has already happened with a large tract purchased last year by a private party and has allegedly now been donated to DU.

I will dig alittle deeper and try to confirm.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Something needs to be done about the anti-corporate farming law. It's ridiculous.


----------



## F350 (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree. Close all the loopholes and make it watertight.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

F350 said:


> I agree. Close all the loopholes and make it watertight.


Yeah then you can have the SCOTUS or one of the District Courts toss the entire thing out, just like NE and IA!!

Sometimes F350 you and your type cannot see the forest through the trees. Heck even a hand selected ND Supreme Court Judge slapped this law hard.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

4curl, thanks, I'd appreciate it. A few years ago our county wildlife club was offered a piece of pasture but didn't take it because we weren't aware that donations to non-profits were exempt.


----------

